# Installing a consumer PoE IP camera to drop ceiling tiles



## jv199 (Jun 12, 2015)

Greetings,

We have a new suite in an 18 story office building and are looking to migrate our Foscam PoE IP cameras. In the old location, we simply attached the plastic mounting bracket that comes with the cameras to the bottom of ceiling tiles, screwing through the tiles with the included metal screw. This held the weight more than adequately (they are lightweight cameras).

My concern with the new space is that I think the area above the drop ceiling may be considered a plenum or air handling space. We've already purchased plenum rated Cat5e, to match the plenum rated Cat5e that is already strung along hooks in the ceiling from the previous tenant.

I am wondering if it is sufficient to do what we did at the old office - screw the plastic bracket into the bottom of a ceiling tile, using the included metal screws. Then I thought about poking a hole in the corner of a ceiling tile to allow room for the one plenum Cat5e cable to run down to the camera where it will be terminated.

Assuming the plenum Cat5e cable is installed in a code compliant manner, are there any issues with screwing the bracket through the ceiling tile, or creating a penetration for the wire to run through? I've done extensive searches here and other sites and can't seem to get a clear cut answer.

In the alternate, what is the best solution? Should I just mount the camera to the wall -- assuming the code may be less stringent there?


----------



## jv199 (Jun 12, 2015)

I should add that I had two contractors tell me they thought this was okay, but their answer seemed to be more along the lines of "who cares" than "code compliant". I am mainly worried about if the ceiling tiles could be considered some kind of fire barrier, and if penetrating that in the manner I am proposing is against code.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 12, 2015)

First, Welcome to the Forum!

Second, the default answer is, get a hold of the local building department that has jurisdiction and bounce the question off them.


----------



## cda (Jun 12, 2015)

I doubt if the ceiling tile is a rated assembly

Cannot speak if it is a return plenum

Any ducted registers in the ceiling ??


----------



## jv199 (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm not in the office any more today to take pictures, but I'm pretty sure there are ducted registers as well as some open air gaps that look like they are used for return.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 15, 2015)

If there are ducted supply and returns to all the registers then no plenum exists.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 16, 2015)

Welcome!!

You could and should check with your new building's management, maintenance or mechanical service provider and they should be able to tell you it is permitted and does not violate tenant agreements and or if the area in question is a rated assembly.


----------

